# Prayers for Doc...



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/rod-building/142358-thoughts-prayers-jim-labonowski-doc-ski.html


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow...... Prayers out for sure........ Get well soon Doc. ....Gary, thanks for the heads up and if you see anything on B-Decks let us know please sir....Jim


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Doc, take if from someone that's already been there... They can work wonders now a days! Hang in there and GOD BLESS!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

You're in my prayers Doc...Get well soon.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

I am still fresh into the rod building, but his work is inspirational.
Prayers sent


----------



## 210rob (Aug 8, 2008)

Get well soon Doc. My prayer are with you.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, Gary for the heads up, and to Mark for making the post on BD. My thoughts are w/ him.
Jerry


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Doc and family - you are in my thoughts


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Doc, We are with you, you have a whole 'nother family here in TX and our prayers are with you. I also know for a fact that God is with you, he is there because you always selflessly answer any question people have and lend a hand and your expertise whenever asked. I thank you and get better soon.

Allen


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Prayer*

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU DOC...Gary thank you for the heads up.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

You are in our prayers tonight! Get well soon.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

We're thinking about ya, doc! Get well soon..


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Your in our thoughts and prayers Doc !!..





ML..:texasflag


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

prayers going out !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get well soon Doc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............................Dave


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Godspeed Doc and leave the nurses alone. I hope you get well soon, I need some of your recycled bud cans for the aluminum.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello all you big goof balls. You outta know the Docster isnt that easy. Actually this procedure went quite well and I was in and out in record time. Well not for me, I have recorded some of the shortest hospital stays in history. That is likely due to my evil look alike twin Doc 2 who is the WORLDS WORST PATIENT!!! Any way gang I want to thank you all for the wonderful thoughts and prayers, I believe that is how I came thru this one soo well. I have some pretty tough jumps a head of me but with the love and careing I get from soooooo many people litterally around the world I know I will get to finish my "Bucket List" and one of those things is to hang out with my brothers at 2 Cool and get some serious lessons on Redfish, Specs and maybe even a Cobia. You are all REALLY *2 COOL*


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Hello all you big goof balls. You outta know the Docster isnt that easy. Actually this procedure went quite well and I was in and out in record time. Well not for me, I have recorded some of the shortest hospital stays in history. That is likely due to my evil look alike twin Doc 2 who is the WORLDS WORST PATIENT!!! Any way gang I want to thank you all for the wonderful thoughts and prayers, I believe that is how I came thru this one soo well. I have some pretty tough jumps a head of me but with the love and careing I get from soooooo many people litterally around the world I know I will get to finish my "Bucket List" and one of those things is to hang out with my brothers at 2 Cool and get some serious lessons on Redfish, Specs and maybe even a Cobia. You are all REALLY *2 COOL*


Take real good care of yourself Doc...there is much too much for you to do for those of us who lurk on this board gleaning information and hoping to somehow or other duplicate items using your area of expertise.

At 62 you're just a whippersnapper, so take time out to kick back and enjoy...

Joe


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Hello all you big goof balls. You outta know the Docster isnt that easy. Actually this procedure went quite well and I was in and out in record time. Well not for me, I have recorded some of the shortest hospital stays in history. That is likely due to my evil look alike twin Doc 2 who is the WORLDS WORST PATIENT!!! Any way gang I want to thank you all for the wonderful thoughts and prayers, I believe that is how I came thru this one soo well. I have some pretty tough jumps a head of me but with the love and careing I get from soooooo many people litterally around the world I know I will get to finish my "Bucket List" and one of those things is to hang out with my brothers at 2 Cool and get some serious lessons on Redfish, Specs and maybe even a Cobia. You are all REALLY *2 COOL*


Great to hear from you!! Glad everything went as planned!!
Take Care and God Bless,
Gary...Buddhahead


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's great news Doc. Really glad things went well, and certainly everything else will too......Take care ,sir and keep us posted.......When the nurse says "This may sting a little", you know what she really means....lol....Jim


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Good to hear from you Doc. Keep us informed on your well being. I have been busy taking care of my 92 year old mother-in-law. Haven't had much time for rod building or fishing but I need to sit down and do some weaving to keep my mind clear. I have a new shrimp pattern made up and will soon get to work on it. Thanks again for all of the inspiration you have given me through the years. Stay healthy.

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Mark Griffin (Dec 19, 2007)

Bump/Update

Hey guys, just an update and another Prayer request for the Old Man...

I just posted the following update over on BD and wanted to keep y'all in the loop;

*Okay guys need to pour on the Mojo, Karma, Thoughts and 
Prayers...

The big procedure is Tuesday 6/30 and Doc REALLY needs our help here. He's had a bulge/aneursim in his Aorta (main artery) that's grown recently and tomorrow they're getting after it. With any luck, they'll basically be putting a "sleeve" over it and there's a 90% chance it'll all be good. If by chance he falls into the 10% category, it will mean a by-pass...

I don't want to spread the Old Salt's business all over the internet, but thought I should probably let you know WHAT we're praying for, and that is Doc getting though this with flying colors and ending up in that 90% category.

He's got some other issues going on as well and I think some may be addressed tomorrow too, but he's got a long road ahead of him and needs to remain in your thoughts if you can find it in your hearts...

I was with he and Rocky at the Yellowtail Shootout yesterday and he's in good spirits and looked good (well, good for HIM anyway). Still, he's scared and not looking forward to this at all... Rocky will call me tomorrow afternoon after Doc gets out of surgery and I'll update you all here.

If all goes as planned, Doc will be back online by next weekend. Knowing that his Brothers & Sisters are all pulling for him goes a long way to keep his spirits up and a positive outlook on his part is a big part of winning this battle.

Keep those cards and letter coming folks and stay tuned...
*


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Doc*

Get well soon; Doc. We need you.

Our prayers are with you. C2


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

From one old medic to another, here is wishing you a speedy recovery. Be back soon, Doc.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Put a whuppin' on those Doctor's Doc, these rod builders need your expertise. Prayers up for the artist.


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

*Prayers to you*

Wishing you the best tomorrow Doc! angelsm


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Hope all goes better than expected Doc. Thoughts and prayers from my family, don't rush the recovery and in no time you'll be back to fishing and wrapping. Randy.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

We've got all our fingers & toes crossed for ya Doc.Look forward to chatting with you soon.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Prayers Up for Doc!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Gang. I can not hardly tell you how special you all make me feel. I know it was because of all of you helping me thru the first procedure that it went so well and got me ready for this on. Mark was right I am a little more on edge about this one but I know today the process is WAY safer, I still have way too much on my bucket list to check out right now and all of you are just going to make it easier for me. This industry and all of the people in it have enriched my life far beyond what I could ever have imagined. Thank you all for your wishes, prayers and thoughts. Got word a few hours ago that they have moved up the surgery time so I am gonna hit the sack and get ready. Somebody should warn the Nurses at St. Johns that Doc Ski in the house. Thank you all for everything and I will be back asap.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Doc, wishing you well and I'll contact St. Johns and fore warn the nursing staff (heaven help them). Best of luck and I'll be thinking about you Mark.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

You got this Doc! No sweat! I look forward to hearing good results!!!


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

prayers up.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Doc*

We got ya in our prayers here.Hope all is well and you pull through without a hitch!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there Doc you are in our prayers.


----------



## Mark Griffin (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, y'all did good... Here's a note off of BD from Doc's partner (not THAT kind of partner) in crime;

*NEWS ABOUT DOC SKI FROM ROCKY*

*HI ALL, JUST LEFT THE HOSPITAL, AND AFTER TALKING TO BOTH OF DOC'S SURGEONS HE CAME THROUGH WITH FLYING COLORS, HE IS STILL IN RECOVERY AS OF 3PM PST AND WILL REMAIN THERE FROM 4-6 HOURS, HIS OPERATION TOOK 3 HOURS, THEY DID MORE TO MAKE IT ALL RIGHT THAN ORIGINALLY PLANNED, BUT THE SURGEONS BOTH TOLD ME THAT THEY WANTED TO MAKE SURE THAT NOTHING MOVED, AND THAT THEY WOULDN'T HAVE TO GO BACK IN, IN THE FUTURE. THEY WERE BOTH VERY PLEASED WITH THE OUTCOME AND HE JUST MAY BE COMING HOME TOMORROW JULY 1ST. IF ANYONE WANTS TO CONTACT ME YOU CAN DO SO ON MY CELLULAR AT (805) 558-0215 OR ON MY E-MAIL AT [email protected] WE ALL WANT TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND WONDERFUL THOUGHTS FOR A GREAT MAN, IT WAS ALL OF THAT, THAT MADE THIS ALL WORK OUT GREAT. AND HE WILL BE BACK UP AND THANKING ALL OF YOU HIMSELF REAL SOON. THANKS SO MUCH ROCKY*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fantastic news Mark, thanks for the update. The doctors must be pleased if they're turning him loose today. I'm sure Doc will be. Great news and best wishes to you Doc!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is WONDERFUL news! I thought about him all day yesterday! Thanks so much for letting us know Mark!!!! Cant wait to hear from Doc!


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

prayers Doc


----------

